

Which iPad 2 to buy? - itzthatiz
http://www.cultofmac.com/what-ipad-2-to-buy-get-the-16gb-wi-fi-only-in-black-heres-why/85619

======
gaiusparx
I wonder if the author actually own a first generation iPad. 16GB is enough if
you have only one screenful of apps and games. 16GB is definitely not enough
if you ever play games such as Infinity Blade (850M), Fifa 11 (1.2G), Real
Racing 2 etc. And even GarageBand is over 400M. How about your mp3? movie
files and ebooks? 32GB is more adequate.

And iPad 3 will be March 2012. It is too soon. iPad 2 might not even complete
its worldwide launch by fall. The Fall rumour most likely is a 6 inch iPod
touch launching in September iPod event.

~~~
code_duck
The way Steve vigorously came out against 7" tablets makes me suspect they'll
launch one, too. His logic was rather questionable (you need to sand your
finger tips to points to use apps on a 7" tablet, but not a 3.5" phone?).

~~~
ugh
What he probably means by that is that he doesn’t want any further
fragmentation. A 7" tablet would need an optimized UI for the reduced screen
size (you can’t just shrink down iPad apps or blow up iPhone apps), Apple
doesn’t want that.

There won’t be a 7" tablet anytime soon (within the next twelve months) and
that whole September business is based on pure speculation, not any sources or
evidence.

~~~
code_duck
While I'd love to have an in-between sized Apple device personally, I agree
with that line of thinking. I can picture what facing that would be like as an
iOS developer - it would be a pain.

------
gte910h
On any device with video recording capability, get the biggest size. You will
not regret this once you start using the camera. Yes I know, the form factor
leaves something to be desired for shooting, but this is a thing that kills
you later down the road when you realize why you're full.

If you have a phone though that does tethering, I don't see the point of the
3g anymore.

------
code_duck
I worked on the same decision in buying my iPod Touch and found that

\- Wifi only is quite inconvenient. If you're in your car, a hotel or coffee
shop with lousy wifi performance, you'll miss having a cellular data
connection. Using random 'open wireless hotspots' is not always a a secure (or
legal) idea. Needing to use a second device to supply an internet connection
is rather clunky, but I do appreciate the efficiency and thrift of that.

\- 8 GB isn't nearly enough space, and 16 _might_ be, but I'm not sure. I have
come up to the limit many times on my iPod. I've removed apps, limited music
to a fairly small selection, and am still left with so little space that I had
to remove material just to download _updates_ to certain apps (Infinity
Blade)! If Apple would include an SD card slot like everyone else, though,
this wouldn't be as big of an issue. I suppose with three other devices laying
that can store and play music, my iPad might not be the 1st choice.

If I buy one, I'd probably get a 32GB with 3G.

------
r00fus
A friend wanted to buy and setup a smartphone (ie, iPhone4) as a failover
internet for their house using tethering.

I recommended the iPad2 3G since you can create a hotspot (myWi) and not pay
the monthly until/unless you need the service.

If your house has signal, it can be a nice backup.

------
slackerhacker
None. Since there will be a new one in the Fall.

~~~
ugh
Do you have any evidence for that?

Gruber speculated about that but he said that he has no sources whatsoever,
it’s pure speculation. Did you hear it from someone else?

(Not that it matters. You should buy stuff when you need it.)

